# Cheap video games up to 50% off



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Some damn good prices here and with xmas around the corner you could do far worse than to pick up a bargain. For those not aware of www.shopto.net they are a kosher outfit and I have been using them trouble free for at least a year.

http://www.shopto.net/page.php?page=search&categ=SALE&platform=


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

What have you bought Mark?

I might have to get Pacific Rift for that price and maybe COD5 if it's on there.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Damn you!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Resistance 2 is a must imo for any ps3 owner, Pacific Rift is class!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I played Resistance 1 at a mates and wasn't overly keen - is 2 the same, but better graphically or...?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

There are alot of ps3 and 360 that can be picked up a bit cheaper elsewhere, but thats the joy of net shopping! £19.99 for Resistance 2 is good. the first one can be picked up for under a tenner in some places.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Ordered Pacific Rift for now - resistance 2 was out of stock and also the BT headset


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

beardboy said:


> Ordered Pacific Rift for now - resistance 2 was out of stock and also the BT headset


Tap me up on Pacific Rift, motorbikes rule


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Will do Mark - hopefully it'll be here Thursday 

Remind me of your PSN thingy - i'm sure i added you before though.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

dareslam* but yes you have added me

*They didn't have Brazo so i went for where Roald Dhal was first stationed during the 2nd world war - i mean why not? D'areslam(sp)


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Now i recognise the name :thumb:

Beardboy was in use too iirc, so had to stick on my favourite number at the end


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

legend mate cheers for that just sorted me bros pressie!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

woah not that cheap,I paid £18 for pc Fallout 3,its £30 on there,and my local tesco have cod5 for £24.99.


----------

